# Reputation Board



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a very simple page that displays the latest awarded reputation.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/reputation_board.php

You can find the link within the community dropdown menu in the navigation bar above.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Not sure what to say. What is the purpose of it? I mean that in a strictly wondering way, not in a snotty way.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

WaLkAwaY said:


> Not sure what to say. What is the purpose of it? I mean that in a strictly wondering way, not in a snotty way.


Mostly to stop the whiners bitching about their rep being reset. This draws attention to the system, hopefully spurring people into awarding more.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Useful. Thanks, Jez--how do we navigate to this board through the forum, rather than following that link?

What I'd like to see personally is a list of who has how much rep, honestly--an added category to the members list, or something, so I can sort by quantity and gnash my teeth at Magpie's lead, as well as keep an eye on any young upstarts coming up behind me.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Jezlad said:


> Mostly to stop the whiners bitching about their rep being reset. This draws attention to the system, hopefully spurring people into awarding more.


Oh I see, that makes sense, I am not sure why I did not think of that. Is there such a thing as giving out too much rep? I mean I don't give out rep every post but most posts I find funny, helpful or informative/engaging I do.

EDIT: Kind of stupid questions, I guess you really do not need to answer them as time will answer them for me.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I like this. Even besides the leaderboards sort of thing Mossy Toes mentioned, it's good to see how Heresy is appreciating it's fellows' content.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

This could turn out to be a very useful tool


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Nice touch - I like it!  It also displays activity in a positive way.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Hopefully this will spure people rep good threads and draw attention to active members.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

:shok:

Neg Rep is not lost! It still lives, hidden away away from non-admins' eyes!

Midnight


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting to note that there were only 4 rep points given out in the last 24 hours. Surely there was something rep worthy in that time?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

:shok: i'm shoked too...negative reputation! it has begun!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

neferhet said:


> .negative reputation! it has begun!!!


...Again.

It was here for years, but people got very childish about it, abusing it and causing rows over bullshit. Jez canned it, and rightly so in my humble opinion.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

NegRep had already been shitcanned by the time I joined Heresy, but every time it's been mentioned by anybody, it's never been a fond memory....


----------

